# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εξορμίσεις

## Marabou

αυτό το ανακάλυψα χθές από αυτοκόλλητο σε αμάξι...

http://www.ektos.gr

φαίνεται να είναι ορεξάτο και με προοπτική.  (έχει και φοβερό σηματάκι)

(πηγή: ektos.gr)

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ ωραίο site.

----------

